# Cramps In Early Pregnancy



## Wobbles

I read so often how AF cramping & PG cramping is the same so just wondered how many of you experienced it around the time your AF was due etc when you first found out you were PG & AF was due.

Cramps today at the top of my theighs mainly whch I sometimes get with AF.

Only thing we have going for us is the tests being strong which are never this strong at this point so thats totally new for us & we're obviously hoping it's the best sign yet as far as pregnancies go.

Starting to really panic about these cramps & when I read PG & AF cramps are the same it doesn't help me I guess when it's never brought a good outcome so we're just holding on to the fact the positive is as strong as it can be.

ARGHHHHH :cry:


----------



## Imi

_I got horrendous cramps with maddie, its all your bits stretching!_

_Totally understand why your getting freaked out hun with everything that you have been through._

_Its the same as getting light spotting and brownish discharge, doesn't mean that the PG is failing this can also be a "normal" PG sign ... _

_The only thing i can say for you to do is paracetamol and feet up!_
_xxx_


----------



## Wobbles

Not going to take anything.

Am shitting myself - I'm pretty much scared to go to the toilet :wacko:


----------



## bexxie

Aww Char,

The cramps are totally normal in pregnancy I remember going to the loo every 10 mins "To check" with Amelia's pregnancy and one day crying that there was nothing there in relief because I was convinced I could feel trickling.

I had cramps,discomfort you name it also bloating and a feeling I can't quite describe "Down there".

Also I peed on a stick for 40 days solid,lol can you remember all those preg tests Char?

Keep chin up I know it is so hard and try to be positive although I know how hard that is too. It HAS to work for you one day and that one day is NOW.

Take care Hunnie

Bex.x


----------



## MrsE

I had cramps too, had a constant feeling AF was coming and was going to the toilet about 3 times an hour to "check".

They felt exactly like the cramps I got with AF too. They didn't ease up until about 8 weeks and then sort of faded away and I didn't feel Pg or anything until the bump.

Fingers and toes crossed Wobbles :hugs: 

Cx


----------



## Wobbles

Its just so scarey *cries*

Cramps in legs & bottom of bits:blush: only mild tingle sin tummy.

Defo AF like :hissy:


----------



## miss maternal

Fingers crossed for you Char. Hope the cramps get better soon.:hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Still have cramps but no bleeding .... 

I'm offically a nervous wreck it feels like I am bleeding ...

I've been testing like mad OH asked how many I'd wasted yesterday & wouldn't let me buy more tests in Tesco lol O even did the OPK experiment & it was way stronger than the control line - If I did't know better I would think I was ovulating lol

I'm trying to stay calm but I can't. You all/most know this is so different for us at this point so my heads mashed. I hope this pregnancy sticks coz I know I'm in for a big fall if it doesn't :hissy: 

Another test this morning :blush:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 002.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 49


----------



## Helen

Another nice strong line :happydance: 

Cramps and feeling like you're bleeding... yup had those. Body seems to go into overdrive producing CM when you're PG and it feels just like when you get AF there's that much. 

I hope you have your feet up today.


----------



## ablaze

another strong line i see!!! wen i was preg we both i felt like i was bleedin 4 the first 4 month, i was constantly at the loo!!!! like helen sed u seem 2 make more CM durin pregnancy, still have everythin crossed hun!!!


----------



## Wobbles

I have a yakky yet not clear CM - Not plenty of mind.

Going from O day I am 4.2 weeks now. AF due yesterday.

Its a pain in arse for me that I cam't relate cramps to normal pg symptoms.

Thanks girls just being able to rant & your experiences helps to keep me a little sane :hugs: 

Not doing much today Helen bar sorting our clothes out :D


----------



## ablaze

r u gonna go 2 the EPU? i remember u mentioned it but wasnt sure if u sed u were, or were thinking of it lol, tht so made no sense!!!


----------



## Wobbles

Really not sure what to do. Having just got here I don't even have a GP :wacko: 

I was going to get this sorted next week if I could for investigations even chance just going to the EPU & seeing if there was anurse available to talk to.

Really not sure ... Part of me wants to hold on an just see if this is ok by next Friday & another of me wants a hcg count but I'm not guarenteed that here even if they will see me ...


----------



## miss maternal

OMG, Wobbles. That line does look strong. have you thought about doing a digital so it spells it out? 

I really hope and think its your time and I had bad cramps when af was due too. I know you are worried because of before but try to chill an think positive. :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Yer did you not see my other thread in TTC :lol:

I should stop but I know I won't :blush: 

Usually a negative again by now, NEVER been that strong day after AF is due bar when I had the ectopic but I had AF with that :wacko:


----------



## weestar21

new house new baby 

:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Hope so Weestar!

Bout time it gave me a break on this score.

I'm still neutral over it but I know I could be in for a fall. Don't think I will take this well if it fails.


----------



## weestar21

thik positive, dont keep thinking the worst, you will just get your BP up and thast no good for you!! I know it must be really hard for you and mr stir from the past but its about time you both got your bundle of joy, yous have been through so much in so little time and im more than sure everythings going to be fine, i just have a good feeling about it this time :D

keep thinking positve :hugs:
xxx


----------



## miss maternal

Wobbles said:


> Yer did you not see my other thread in TTC :lol:
> 
> I should stop but I know I won't :blush:
> 
> Usually a negative again by now, NEVER been that strong day after AF is due bar when I had the ectopic but I had AF with that :wacko:

:shy: Sorry I missed your thread Wobbles but im keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you and sending you lots of baby glue. 

You deserve some luck and like Weestar said New House New Baby.
That happened to both my friends and my sister so I dont think it is a myth.:happydance:


----------



## Stef

Im still getting them and im at 7 weeks Wobbs x


----------



## ablaze

how u feelin now hun xx


----------



## Wobbles

*BabyBean* said:


> Im still getting them and im at 7 weeks Wobbs x

ARGH that will do my head in if pregnancy sticks! :wacko: 


Yvanne said:


> how u feelin now hun xx

Hmmmm lol I'm well on edge Yvanne.

I can't believe how strong my tests are at this point. Almost unreal for me.

I went to bed yesterday to lie down for an hour - Think it was 4 hours lol

I keep thinking the last time I would have had strong tests at this point was the ectopic I caught at 5 weeks ish after testing after what I thought was AF. No idea how long that cycle was though before bleed. Paranoid I know but can't really help it.

Still have an AF feel - So scared to go to the bathroom in the mornings then again I am in day too!!!

Test this morning *spot the looney here* :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







16thapriltest.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 45


----------



## Trinity

Aww hun you arent a looney at all!! I think i would be the same if i was in your position. Try to keep positive ... its looking good this time!!

:hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Well I rang the EPU here. She was nice but I was surprised they didn't quite take my background into consideration esspecially as EPU in Stoke said I'm high risk for ectopic. Anyway I've to get a GP & get checked out by him but she did say if I had any severe pain or bleeding I can contact them (took my details) or go to A&E first if weekend or evening.

Not sure if to leave this a couple of days now see how it pans out. If I get to Friday I'll be a little calmer.


----------



## ablaze

aww hun im sorry to hear your feelin on edge, yet with all uve bn thro im not surprised!!! at least the EPU note of who u r, so "if" u do go to a+e or teh EPU, theyll know who u r! 

still big strong lines!!! tht cant mean anythin bad!!!:hugs:


----------



## Bec

Just a very quick visit for me ......

CONGRATULATIONS Wobbles!!!!!!! Sending you all the baby glue I can find! Really hope this is it for you!! :happydance: 

Lots of love,
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wobbles

Thanks Bec :hugs:

- Well I rang GP to see how fast I can get seen & explained circumstances. She told me to ring MW lol!! Rang MW baffled because thats not how things are done in Stoke-On-Trent & she explained they basically try & cut the GP out not completely but as much as poss. She was lovely listened to our circumstances & said she will contact the EPU herself & see if that may help. I'm waiting on a call back.


----------



## Imi

_Thats really good news an out come so far!_

_Im hoping you get the reply your waiting for from call back and get a scan ASAP, you can also get them to request your notes from stoke ASAP!_

_Glad everything still going strong _

_xxx_


----------



## Wobbles

She asked me how things worked for me there which is usually a hCG count so shes going to try for that as thats what I told her I'm use to.

Sooo scarey with it not being as it normally would at this point.


----------



## Imi

_Tis all on the positive though darling THATS the the good thing!!!_

_xxx_


----------



## Trinity

Wow good news that they are sorting things out for you. Hope you get your call back soon .. its all looking really positive. Keep us posted :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

Everythings a bit back to front here lol I'll get use to it though

MW called they rang EPU & they don't ted to do hCG levels unless my GP asks for one which is fine. With my circumstances they won't scan here til 6 weeks which again is fine by me. She contacted the scanning MW just to see what she said an she said the same.

What she has done however because I have given her a breif run down of my circumstances is contacted the consultant here (hes not there today) to see how he wants to manage my care either way from now - shes faxing it for first thing attention & hopes to be back to me by end of week in mean times she wants me to register with the GP ASAP so my notes can come over.

So it's a waiting game I guess ... What will be will be no test or scan will stop that.

:wacko:


----------



## Imi

_The fact she has contacted a consultant is a VERY good thing!_

_Don't really know what to say apart from hang on in there and fingers crossed!_

_Im sure everything is going to be fine and you will have a scan @6 wks n things will be A ok!!_

_just get yourself registerd hun and take it from there, hop they get back to you again before friday!_

_xxx_


----------



## gaby

:hug: hope this is the one for you wobbs *babyglue* doctors surgery sounds v. nice where you are now ^_^


----------



## Wobbles

I rang the surgery first closest to us to see if I could get an appointment tomorrow on registering - She said YES!

I get down there an nope no appointment I can go to open surgery which is between 9-10AM but the doors open at 8.30AM & she told me theres always people already outside at that time WTF.

I'm not impressed by that at all!! An it looked pretty shabby. Can't see me staying with them so what fun I have in morning!!!


----------



## Helen

Shame docs looked a bit dodgy. At least the folks you've talked to seem to be sorting you out. 

How far on are you today 4 weeks + ?. Trying to work out how long till 6 week scan. It'll probably be an internal, my 7 week one was. Remember that? Looked like a couple of little prawns with heart-beats. So amazing.

I'm really excited thinking about seeing your little prawn at long last. Roll on 6 weeks :hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

4.3/4.4 Helen

My cramps are so low down now - I'm really paranoid :cry:


----------



## Helen

Don't be (easier said than done)... just keep repeating "it's all perfectly normal, it's all perfectly normal". :hugs:


----------



## Imi

_hun i had them ..._

_With both maddie and this one ... i know why your sooooo paranoid but try and chill  _

_xxx_


----------



## Wobbles

I've decided I'm not going to that GP in morning!! It really was a scummy looking place! OHs Mum is going to her medical centre tomorrow so I'm going to go register there :D


----------



## Imi

_Think it might be the best idea hun!_

_Crappy docs is the last thing you need right now!_
_xxx_


----------



## Wobbles

Is it normal just to wake up & be cramping? ARGH

I'm so paranoid when I wake up I usually fall asleep but I'm up 'checking'.

Weird the way this worked out I was cramping before AF was due then nothing then started again from maybe the day AF was due.

Its 4.4 weeks today fetus age 3 weeks according to fertility friend. I checked my due date which is the 21st December if the pregnancy sticks - Kind of regretting doing that at this point BUT Christmas :dohh: 

I've done a ticker as well trying to stay on the positive side ... Hopefully I won't have to remove it!!


----------



## Helen

Love the ticker Wobbles :happydance: 

All perfectly normal. Feels exactly like AF. Where's today's test? :winkwink:

Going with OH's Mum sounds like a good idea. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Wobbles

I decided not to bore you with a test that probably looks the same as yesterdays :rofl:


----------



## Helen

Ha! But you still did it though?! :rofl:

Post it up woman, we still wanna see.


----------



## ablaze

ooooh its a xmas miracle!!!! :D:D:D go over due and have him/her on 29th!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Wobbles

LOL Helen :lol:

I'm sitting thinking I should have left the ticker for now hmmm

Just for you Helen ....
 



Attached Files:







17thapriltest.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Layla

looking good hun!!

Really hopeing this bean sticks :D

xx


----------



## LynnieH

I can't believe that (fingers crossed) you two will be due within a day of each other. Frankie was born on 28th December, it's not that bad!


----------



## Jo

Lookin really good hunny
fingers crossed and loads of baby glue


----------



## Imi

_Aw hunni tickers is a FAB idea!! _

_Keep on the positive thinking! _

_And if it makes you feel better peeing on a stick everyday then do ... just post pics lol!!_

_xxx_


----------



## Wobbles

Ohhhh if this bean stays I'm going to fill this part of BnB I know it :blush: 

Went into town this afternoon as soon as I got there I felt SHATTERED ... is that related to pregnancy in early stages? I thought it was because I was hungry but I felt no better so we came home.

My cramps seem constant & low down.

I want them to go away so bad :cry:


----------



## Imi

_Being tired is part of pregnancy from beginning to end ... with a ll rest bite in between if your lucky so yes normal there hunni!_

_And cramps? .... hun morning till night with some PG's it doesn't mean anything bad! ... everything gotta stretch and pull to prepare your body and your "bits"!_

:hugs: _Go get yourself some rest and try not to panic  _

_xxx_


----------



## Helen

So you actually did _two_ tests today :rofl: I seen the CB one too! 

Shattered is normal too. Isn't it part of the preparation for feeling completely knackered when the baby finally arrives? :lol: Besides which, you couldn't exactly say you had the quietest and most relaxing time in the last few weeks and days, could you?

I highly recommend afternoon naps. It's just a bit awkward if you nod off at work :sleep: I reckon the cramps will be with you for a few weeks yet, I'm afraid. In fact, I still get the odd crampy feeling even now. It's just little bean snuggling in and everything stretching and growing. All good signs :hugs:


----------



## Tam

You know I am going to agree with everyone else, so I wont bore you.......

BUT really pleased to see you have a ticker, and you keep that chin up....all looking and sounding bloody marvellous so far ;) :hugs: x


----------



## Iwantone!!!

great news so excted for u


----------



## miss maternal

Try not to worry wobbles. I had bad cramps a few weeks ago and was worried but everything was fine at my scan. Like Helen said, its just the baby getting warm and cosy in your womb and stretching so you got more room in your womb!

go relax and put your feet up. x:hugs:


----------



## Suz

Im so glad that things are looking good for you. I love your Ticker!:hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

My cramps seem to have calmed down - I still have some weird low feeling though. Last night they seemed quite bad I quietly paniced a bit. 

Hope it stays like this now:ninja: 

I'm really :sleep: not sure if thats part my fault I'm up at silly hours & last night was worse as I was awake with toothache ARGH :cry:


----------



## Layla

have you done a test today? 

xx


----------



## Wobbles

Me? Nooooooo :blush:


----------



## Layla

lol! i take it its another good one then :D

xx


----------



## Trinity

:rofl: Thats a yes then!!!


----------



## Wobbles

Yes & yes

:rofl:


----------



## Imi

_I knew you would pmsl!!_

_xxx_


----------



## MrsE

Ooh this is sooo exciting, hang in there little bean we're all rooting for you :hugs: 

And take care Wobbles, all sounds perfectly normal.

Cx


----------



## ablaze

Wobbles said:


> Me? Nooooooo :blush:

 
seriously how many u done :headspin: :D


----------



## Helen

Come on Wobbles. Post up the pic of today's test. We wanna see!


----------



## Wobbles

Yvanne said:


> seriously how many u done :headspin: :D

No idea tbh LOL

:blush: 

Probably about 50 since last week 

:blush:


----------



## Wobbles

Helen said:


> Come on Wobbles. Post up the pic of today's test. We wanna see!

Awww Helen you know I did take one just for you ... Was waiting :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







18thtest.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Caroline

Taht test looks good. As for cramps i remember them early on. I remember snezzing around 3-4 weeks and the pain i got was unbellievable, i was really worried but was just due to ligaments etc. Keeping everything crossed this little bean sticks, sending you lots of sticky glue. Glad you've got a good GP and mw (have also read other thtead too!) Take it easy an get plenty of rest:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lauz_1601

Iv just read this hun and they all look like very very promising signs to me, infact everything you have described I can relate to in the early stages of my pregnancy. I was exhausted, to the point where I was sleeping in the day, which I never normally do, and the cramping scared me, it felt so much like period pains that I expected it to be there every time I went to the loo, but it never was! hope your feeling a bit better now xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Cramping seems on & off with smoe discharge. I'm pretty much still on pins but I don't think that will change until I know what way this is going to go now.


----------



## Lauz_1601

Wobbles said:


> Cramping seems on & off with smoe discharge. I'm pretty much still on pins but I don't think that will change until I know what way this is going to go now.

thats to be expected after everything youve been though! but really things sound brilliant right now, sending lots and lots of super glue your way xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Thanks hun :hugs:

Can't move anymore :rofl:


----------



## Imi

_LOL ...._

_Bloody lot of glue to stick your ass to a chair  _

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## kazzy

hey everyone i dont know if this is the right place to ask this there are so many forums im confused, im tryin for my first baby an im now 16 days late i did a test 14 days ago that was negative but i have been feelin sick am bloated, tired have an odd taste in my mouth an have been getin cramps which i had never heard of durin early pregnancy before (the cramps) but now i see its very common, i kno i need to do another test im just so nervous incase it comes back negative but i just dont feel quite how i normally due each month. my mum had 3 negative tests before a blood test an scan confirmed she was pregnant with my brother. If this test comes back negative an i keep gettin the cramps i really dont know what i shud be thinkin? did anybody else keep gettin these cramps an negative tests but were actually pregnant?? :s xxx


----------



## polaris

kazzy said:


> hey everyone i dont know if this is the right place to ask this there are so many forums im confused, im tryin for my first baby an im now 16 days late i did a test 14 days ago that was negative but i have been feelin sick am bloated, tired have an odd taste in my mouth an have been getin cramps which i had never heard of durin early pregnancy before (the cramps) but now i see its very common, i kno i need to do another test im just so nervous incase it comes back negative but i just dont feel quite how i normally due each month. my mum had 3 negative tests before a blood test an scan confirmed she was pregnant with my brother. If this test comes back negative an i keep gettin the cramps i really dont know what i shud be thinkin? did anybody else keep gettin these cramps an negative tests but were actually pregnant?? :s xxx

I think you should definitely do another test. If it comes back negative I would go to your doctor because 16 days is a long time to be late and also you are getting symptoms. Your doctor can do a blood test for you which is more accurate. Good luck, I hope you get the answer you are hoping for.


----------

